# Servlet/JSP zugriff auf Thumbnails ausserhalb Webroot



## richyo (21. Apr 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich stehe gerade vor folgendem Problem:

Zuerst habe ich mir mit Entity Beans den Zugriff auf einige Tabellen in einer Oracle Datenbank verschafft,
auf die ich dann mit JSP/Servlets zugreife um die gewünschten Informationen im Webbrowser anzuzeigen.
Nun gehören zu den Daten aus der Datenbank auch Thumbnails (es handelt sich um elektronisch archivierte
Faxe), die in irgendeinem Verzeichnis liegen, welches ausserhalb des DocumentRoot des Apache Webservers liegt.
Mein Problem ist nun, wie kann ich diese Bilder Laden und im Browser anzeigen?

Es geht sich mir halt darum, dass man nicht duch verändern des Bildnamens im Browser auch Faxe sieht, welche nicht
für alle Augen bestimmt sind.

Für jeden Tipp bin ich dankbar.

Gruss

Richard


----------



## Jens_N (21. Apr 2006)

Hi Richard, 

zeige doch die Faxe in einem gesonderten Browserfenster an, wenn derjenige, welcher darf auf den Faxlink klickt.

js.onClick(){
  url = 'servlets/zeigeFax?id=...'
  window.open(url);
}

in dem Servlet zeigeFax kannst du dann den Contenttype der Response auf image setzen (schau mal welcher MIME-Type das ist) und das Bild, welches du über nen FileInputReader einliest, direkt in die Response streamen. 

Was meinst du?


----------



## bronks (22. Apr 2006)

richyo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... die in irgendeinem Verzeichnis liegen, welches ausserhalb des DocumentRoot des Apache Webservers liegt. Mein Problem ist nun, wie kann ich diese Bilder Laden und im Browser anzeigen?
> 
> Es geht sich mir halt darum, dass man nicht duch verändern des Bildnamens im Browser auch Faxe sieht, welche nicht
> für alle Augen bestimmt sind ...


Du solltest Die Bilder durch ein Servlet streamen. Damit hättest Du alle o.g. Probleme geregelt.


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2006)

Vielen Dank schonmal für euere Antworten.

Also in einem neuen Browserfenster kann ich Bilddateien nicht anzeigen, da es ja erstmal nur Thumbnails sind.

Die Möglichkeit die Bilddateien über ein Servlet zu streamen, ist mir auch schon gekommen. Mein Problem liegt darin,
dass ich das ganze System bereits in Perl unter dem IIS 5.0 programmiert habe, da werden die Thumbnails auch gestreamed (im <img src ...> Tag), die Performance bei zur Zeit 100 Leuten ist aber soetwas von miserabel, dass ich den gleichen Fehler in Java nicht nocheinmal machen wollte.

Wobei bei J2EE kann ich ja auf Datenbank Conneciton Pools zurückgreifen, hingegen muss man bei Perl und dem IIS für jedes Bild eine neue Datenbankverbindung herstellen.

Ich werde es einfach mal probieren.

Gruss 

Richard


----------

